# Green Bulge



## ptwannabe (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm about to stop taking No-xplode/Cell Mass and just switch to Green Bulge(or something else is green bulge has bad rep) So I was just wondering if any of you have used green bulge before or have heard anything about it, and how did you/they like it?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2007)

IronMagLabs Maximum Pump


----------



## goandykid (Nov 29, 2007)

haha, shameless


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 30, 2007)

im taking and noticing some strength gains.  only draw back is you get the disgusting tasting green burps.


----------



## nni (Nov 30, 2007)

apparently some posts were lost.

to me green bulge is underdosed. i would choose green mag over it. other good creatines are xceed, sizone and clout.


----------



## Hitman0809 (Dec 1, 2007)

i took it with white blood and got improvements.  def switch of of ur current products and try something new. after that see which u liked better.  i currently taking Dymatize Xpand pills and so far i love em


----------



## Kochman (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had good results with Green Mag. I like it better than Green Bulge.


----------

